# Help! I have an excited pee-er!!



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know where this started, but its been going on for about a week now. But every time we come home, Dini pees from excitement. And I know that she does this because we'll come through the back door in the kitchen, where we keep her when we're gone and as soon as we walk through, we see her perk up, tail wagging, jump up to get a ear rub from Mommy or Daddy and then- its a stream right between her back two legs. One time I made the mistake of picking her up as soon as I walked through the door (I was just so happy to see her!!) and all of a sudden as she's licking my face, I feel a big wet spot seeping on my shirt. :huh: 

My brother in law said that if she does that to either put her down and then walk away, or leave her and then come back. So we tried that- and it only confuses her then makes her super whiny (which makes me SUPER sad!!!) or a little tad aggressive where she'll take it out on her birdie toys. My guess was that she was probably thinking, "Wait- you've been gone all this time and then now you leave me alone and ignore me??? What the...???"

What should we do? Should we not draw attention to her behavior like we've been doing, or should we just let it pass? I am not sure if I want to do the latter because we do have frequent guests and trust me, I would be MORTIFIED if she did that on a guest!!! :smhelp:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry she peed on your shirt! If it started suddenly, I hope she doesn't have a bladder infection. You may want to check with your vet.

If she only does it when you enter after being away, she may have some separation anxiety. When we first got Uno, our breeder told us never to make a big deal about our coming and going so we never say goodbye when we leave. When we come home, we don't greet him right away and settle in for a several minutes before we acknowledge him. It keeps him calm and even keeled.

You might also want to have an extra puppy pad near that door just in case until you can figure out what's going on with Dini.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree, ignore her when you get home (for a little while anyway) 

Also, does she have a pee pad out when you're gone? Maybe she's been holding it too long and when you get home, she's excited, has to go, and it happens.

Jax did that the other day. He was so excited that we were home, he ran around then got on the back of the couch (where he's tallest) and peed. We hadn't been gone very long, but he obviously had been holding it while we were.

Good luck!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, she does have a pee pad in the kitchen. Its been in the same spot since we brought her home about 4 months ago, and she uses it regularly without a problem. 

And unfortunately she does only do it when we come home. If I happen to be home and my husband comes home, she doesn't do it. But if she's left alone by herself in the house and then someone or both of us comes home, then she does it. (And we'll notice that her pee pad was used while we were gone) 

Poor baby, my guess is separation anxiety. I really thought that she was starting to outgrow it because she had adjusted to her home. I wonder though if any of this has to do with her spaying (which was done a almost 3 weeks ago?). I hope it didn't depress her or anything and then make her regress for when she's left alone. :bysmilie:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> Yes, she does have a pee pad in the kitchen. Its been in the same spot since we brought her home about 4 months ago, and she uses it regularly without a problem.
> 
> And unfortunately she does only do it when we come home. If I happen to be home and my husband comes home, she doesn't do it. But if she's left alone by herself in the house and then someone or both of us comes home, then she does it. (And we'll notice that her pee pad was used while we were gone)
> 
> Poor baby, my guess is separation anxiety. I really thought that she was starting to outgrow it because she had adjusted to her home. I wonder though if any of this has to do with her spaying (which was done a almost 3 weeks ago?). I hope it didn't depress her or anything and then make her regress for when she's left alone. :bysmilie:[/B]


If she was recently spayed and she continues to urinate inappropriately and the frequency increases, she might have a urinary tract infection. Since her spaying, do you keep track of how often she urinates (even if it's correctly on the pad)?

From what you've mentioned though, it really does sound more like separation anxiety. Next time, before you both leave, give her something that smells like you or your husband, and a good chew toy and maybe leave the TV or radio on if she likes that. It's also good practice to have you both come and go for a few minutes (taking out the trash, grabbing a quick cup of coffee) to let him see that when you leave you will come back and that it won't always be for longer periods of time and then do the whole no big deal routine of arriving and settling in before you greet him and give him attention. Sometimes before I go out, I leave Uno some diced bell peppers which he loves. Even if I open the door to check on him again as I'm leaving, his nose is buried in his bowl.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry, Grace. Meant to say "her" not him.  I know Dini is a girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

> From what you've mentioned though, it really does sound more like separation anxiety. Next time, before you both leave, give her something that smells like you or your husband, and a good chew toy and maybe leave the TV or radio on if she likes that. It's also good practice to have you both come and go for a few minutes (taking out the trash, grabbing a quick cup of coffee) to let him see that when you leave you will come back and that it won't always be for longer periods of time and then do the whole no big deal routine of arriving and settling in before you greet him and give him attention. Sometimes before I go out, I leave Uno some diced bell peppers which he loves. Even if I open the door to check on him again as I'm leaving, his nose is buried in his bowl. [/B]



Thats what we were doing for the first month or two when we brought her home. In fact she has this little birdhouse with three squeaky birds in it that she has to dig out, that we give to her only when we leave. I call it "Dini's special alone time toy." LOL!  

Fortunately her urinating isn't frequent nor does she look like she's having problems like she would with a urinary tract infection. She drinks and pees just as normally as she has since we've had her. 

But I love that Uno ignores you checking on him because he's so preoccupied with his bell peppers!! That put a smile on my face- I guess its got to be on to a new toy or a new "treat" for her to engross herself in for when we leave.

Thanks for all of your input!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi -

Izzy did this from about 4-5 months until about a year. It was because she was excited to see me. I just started being very quiet when I came in the house and would walk up to her and tell her to sit. It kept her calm enough to control her bladder til she went outside. By the time she was 9 months it would only happen once in a while and stopped completley at about 1.

Good luck - isn't it nice to know they are so happy to see you!?!?

Leslie


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

> Hi -
> 
> Izzy did this from about 4-5 months until about a year. It was because she was excited to see me. I just started being very quiet when I came in the house and would walk up to her and tell her to sit. It kept her calm enough to control her bladder til she went outside. By the time she was 9 months it would only happen once in a while and stopped completley at about 1.
> 
> ...



LOL! It must definitely be me then- I probably rile her up too much because I get too excited to see her when I come home. (You should see me, everyday, I'm literally racing home to get to her!!) Bad Mommy!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have her checked for a urinary tract infection first. The initial signs can be as subtle as some loss of control. It is always best to rule out a physical problem before you go about treating it as a behavioral issue. 

When you come home, do not make a fuss. Ignore her for a minute or two and casually say hi to her. No fussing or excitement. Make the greeting as quiet as you can. 

Soda still does this when my husband comes home. We simply have him say hello outside the front door. If you ignore him, though, he won't do it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the same way! :biggrin: You are not a bad mommy, you just love your lil baby girl. One thing that my fiance and I do to help calm Maggie down when we get home, is to have have her sit and stay before we pick her up. It is a great way to calm her down a little bit and reinforce the sit command.

It sounds like Dini is just excited to see you. I'm sure once her bladder gets a little big as she grews that will help, too.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I find if you walk into the house and act like you haven't been away and ignore her, don't look at her, don't talk to her and don't touch her until she calms down, this helps. Chelsea is an excited pee'er so that is what we tell anyone visiting.... no touch, no talk, no eye contact until she is in a calm state.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

> I find if you walk into the house and act like you haven't been away and ignore her, don't look at her, don't talk to her and don't touch her until she calms down, this helps. Chelsea is an excited pee'er so that is what we tell anyone visiting.... no touch, no talk, no eye contact until she is in a calm state.[/B]


My daughter's small dog does that too, he gets so excited he pees. She tells me the same thing, no touch, no talk, no eye contact . She quietly walks to the door and puts him out and when he comes back in he's fine.


----------

